# Alles grün, was ist das den



## GabiundBernd (17. Apr. 2020)

Mich trifft der Schlag, heute sieht der Teich so aus, gestern etwas, also innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen. Was ist das und wo kommt das her, ich krieg die Krise. Sowas hatten wir noch nie. Letzte Woche war das Wasser klar


----------



## Lion (17. Apr. 2020)

hallo Gabi,

aus meiner Sicht sind das Algen.

Du hast einen sehr schönen Naturteich mit sehr vielen Pflanzen, was ja fast alle für total richtig und gut halten,
aber das wäre meine Theorie, dass Pflanzen nicht gegen Algen helfen.
Sehr interessantes Thema aus meiner Sicht.
 Léon


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Apr. 2020)

ja das sind Algen, aber keine Fadenalgen, man kann die mit einem Netz nicht rausholen. Also sowas haben wir noch nie gehabt, nicht mal im Hochsommer.


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Apr. 2020)

eigentlich sieht es gut aus, sonst


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Apr. 2020)

Viel Sonne in Verbindung mit viel Nährstoffen,ergibt Algenblüte[emoji6]


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2020)

Ja sieht grün aus, ne.


GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Was ist das und wo kommt das her, ich krieg die Krise. Sowas hatten wir noch nie.


Ganz ruhig das geht auch wieder,  oder auch nicht. 
Erst einmal hinsetzen beobachten und ein 

Oder auch ein paar mehr. 
Und wenn es nach ein zwei Wochen nicht besser wird, sollte man sich Gedanken machen woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Apr. 2020)

Mein Mann sagt, hinter unserem Grundstück ist ein Mini Bach, da haben wir, wie andere auch eine Pumpe für unsere Teich. Dahinter ist ein Acker wo die Bauern ihre Gülle fahren. Vielleicht ist die Gülle da ins Wasser und so in unseren Teich. Den Teich haben wir schon 5 Jahre, aber sowas noch nie.


----------



## toschbaer (17. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,
bring ein wenig bewegung ins Wasser


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Apr. 2020)

Ja ein großer... Springbrunnen in etwa, müssen wir mal schauen wie wir das hin bekommen


----------



## toschbaer (17. Apr. 2020)

aber 
sag danach nicht -
woher die Fadenalgen kommen


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. Apr. 2020)

Ja, wollte eh ein... Springbrunnen, wasserfontane etc, unser Teich ist 20x18m ohne Folie, also nicht so einfach


----------



## toschbaer (17. Apr. 2020)

einfach kann jeder

hab vor 2 tagen den hügel am teich neu bepflanzt,
und auch gedüngt, mit filterschlamm 
kann sein -das auch ein wenig in den teich geflossen ist
kaum zu glauben was sich die fadenalgen gefreut haben


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2020)

Gibt's vielleicht noch ein anderes Mittel als Chemie gegen Algen, weil für ca 280 000 l wird es etwas teurer


----------



## Tomy26 (18. Apr. 2020)

Hallo 

Kann es sein das ihr die abgestorbeben Pflanzen nicht aus dem Teich holt.
Sehe da so einiges an Seerosenblättern und sehr viel Unterwasserpflanzen, wenn die im Winter abgestorben sind 
solltet ihr sie rausholen, wird sonst alles Dünger für die Algen.


----------



## troll20 (18. Apr. 2020)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Gibt's vielleicht noch ein anderes Mittel als Chemie gegen Algen, weil für ca 280 000 l wird es etwas teurer


Salz oder wie schon gesagt, abwarten. Und das ist die einfachste Lösung. 
Man muss sich halt nur dazu durchringen. 
Achso und ein so genannter VLCVF kann helfen wenn es Schwebealgen sind.


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2020)

Die Seerosenblatter sind schon alles neue und diese andere Wasserpflanzen sind auch frisch, die wuchern ohne Ende. Keine Ahnung was das ist. Alte Blätter oder sonstige hole ich alles mit dem kaescher raus


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2020)

Fadenalgen sind das nicht sonst könnte ich mit dem kaescher, aber da bleibt nix drin


----------



## f.dittrich57 (18. Apr. 2020)

2kg Wasserflöhe/Davnien schaffen die Schwebealgen schon biologisch weg.Aber das ändert nichts an den Wasserwerten,kannst du mal messen Nitrat/ Phosphat vieleicht?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2020)

Wenn keine Fische drinn sind, bestell ein paar Tüten Wasserflöhe.
Die fressen die Schwebealgen. https://www.interaquaristik.de/futt...utter-portionsbeutel-wasserfloehe-90-ml/a-167

Wenn Fische....ist es ein Wettkampf wer schneller ist mit dem Fressen.
Keine Wasserbewegung. Macht nur aus Schwebealgen dann Fadenalgen.

Wenn die Pflanzen richtig in Schwung kommen geht es bei mir immer zurück. Dauert so vier Wochen.

Sonst kann man einen *UV-C-Wasserklärer die Algen Töten.*

Dabei kommen die Nährstoffe wieder Frei und können dann zu Fadenalgen werden.

Ich würde wohl 3-4 Tüten Wasserflöhe kaufen und 4 Wochen abwarten.


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2020)

OK, test muss ich kaufen, bis jetzt war ja immer alles ok


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2020)

Klar habe ich Fische koi und Goldfische, __ schlangen __ Frösche und sonstiges, manchmal auch wildenten und... __ Fischreiher


----------



## f.dittrich57 (18. Apr. 2020)

Dann vergiss die Wasserflöhe, Fische sind schneller[emoji28]


----------



## GabiundBernd (18. Apr. 2020)

OK, hoffentlich kommt mein Humor auch so schnell zurück


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2020)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> unser Teich ist 20x18m ohne Folie





GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Dahinter ist ein Acker wo die Bauern ihre Gülle fahren.


Der Teich wird also vom Grundwasser gespeist ... im Grundwasser ist das Nitrat der Bauern ...
Ich denke Ihr müßt mit dem Leben oder ihr versucht es mit __ Entengrütze = Kleine __ Wasserlinsen und Repositionspflanzen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2020)

Danke Helmut, der Teich hat eine Wasserader. Ist ja auch nur entstanden, da die Wiese immer nass war. Den Bachlauf haben wir nur um den Wasserstand etwas höher zu halten. Ich mag auch das plätschern aus dem Stein. Mein Mann baut heute... Bewegung ins Wasser. Foto folgt. Na schön, wen __ Enten Grütze mal da war, habe ich sie immer abgefischt.


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2020)

so


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2020)

So wasserbewegung geschafft, ohne baden gehen


----------



## Lion (19. Apr. 2020)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> So wasserbewegung geschafft, ohne baden gehen Anhang anzeigen 214949Anhang anzeigen 214950Anhang anzeigen 214953




dein Mann bewegt sich aber nicht viel, oder ?


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2020)

Oh.. Doch musste ja auf der anderen Seite wieder rsus


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Apr. 2020)

So nun wollen wir mal hoffen dass es hilfz


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2020)

Auf den Bildern sieht es jetzt gar nicht mehr so "Grün" aus ...

Euer "Park" gefällt mir ausgezeichnet.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (20. Apr. 2020)

Ja jetzt geht's so, mal sehen. Ja der Garten ist schon ganz schön groß, viel zu tun.. Macht aber auch Spaß.       Und der Teich ist ganz unten


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2020)

Wunderschön ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## GabiundBernd (21. Apr. 2020)

Danke Helmut.. 
Auch schöne Grüße


----------



## GabiundBernd (25. Apr. 2020)

jetzt haben wir die richtige wasserbewegung, sieht auch nicht mehr so übel aus das Wasser


----------



## GabiundBernd (28. Apr. 2020)

Stören die Geräusche die Kois und Goldfische, die Fontäne ist ca 2,50 - 3 m hoch


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Apr. 2020)

Ich kann mir das sehr gut vorstellen.
Mußt mal sehen, wo sie sich überwiegend aufhalten.

Ich als Fisch hätte etwas gegen soviel Lärm.


----------



## GabiundBernd (28. Apr. 2020)

Ja wir haben es auch nur 3x für eine Stunde an. Es ist ja auch schon besser geworden und die Fische zeigen sich sowieso noch nicht so, sondern verziehen sich ins tiefe


----------

